# I just really like this...



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

In me there's no dogmatic trace,
I see the Light of God in every face.
In mosque, cathedral, and in synagogue,
Wherever one may lift their cry to God.

I join the Wise Men, following a star,
And find a Christ, a cross, an Avatar.
In Buddha's shrine I feel a stir within,
I bend the knee when chants the muezzin.

I seek to understand what Moses taught,
And honor what the Hindu sages brought.
The Mysteries of the Pyramids inspire,
I honor Zoroaster and his Fire.

Respect what wise Confucius had to say,
Will seek the wisdom found the Tao way.
Wherever hearts and hands are raised in prayer,
In every shrine, a living God is there.

And whatsoe'er the Godward path may be,
I will do my best to give it dignity.
Truly lighted souls seek only to ascend,
All paths that lead to God must somewhere blend.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Rainboteers...I like this also. Thanks for posting it. It embraces many of the thoughts I have about a universal religion of sorts.

Thanks again.
terri


----------

